# Wife chose and got fitted for new/first road bike tonight



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Went to my preferred LBS after work with my wife. She had a chance to try out several Cannondale, Specialized, and Trek models. Shop guy and I didn't tell her anything about frame materials, geometry, or components. Was somewhat surprised that she - who's ridden beach cruisers and an old mountain bike to this point - was actually able to appreciate and comment on the differences between ride characteristics and components. Without knowing the price of anything, or ever reading a bike ad or website she was able to determine that she preferred...

- Carbon to aluminum ("less harsh ride" and "didn't vibrate as much")
- 105 over Tiagra ("Maybe my imagination, but this one just shifts crisper and smoother.)
- "Regular" geometry better than "relaxed" geometry (Couldn't put her finger on this one "just felt more natural")


In the end she ended up choosing - and getting a great deal on - a 2013 Madone 3.1 WSD.

Thanks to all who provided info and insights. Kudos especially to Dennis at High Gear Cyclery in Stirling NJ for spending a lot of time helping ensure my wife got the bike she wanted.

Our first ride together will be Saturday.

Ray


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Excellent!

Let me know how it goes. I'll be taking the same step soon with my significant other. Life would be perfect if we could roll for miles down long smooth roads on the weekends. Just don't want it to gather dust in the garage. 

Got a good deal on the bike no doubt?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so glad! Your wife thinks and came to the same conclusions I did and I think she's made an excellent choice :thumbsup:. 



I found a huge difference between the 105 and tiagra and for the exact reasons she did. It is much better at shifting. I would never go back to aluminum, my carbon is so much smoother and I could tell the instant I first test rode a carbon. 

Happy riding!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

gandy-dancer said:


> Get out! Such a find is a genuine answer to a prayer! Please, share with us which Bicycling magazines you've managed to find that don't have bike ads? What are these rarities, like 1 page long? :lol:


I should have clarified that she never "read" the ads, as the aforementioned "poring over Bicycling magazines" largely entailed looking for pink or purple bikes.

PS - she is in no-way a dingbat.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Went to my preferred LBS after work with my wife. She had a chance to try out several Cannondale, Specialized, and Trek models. Shop guy and I didn't tell her anything about frame materials, geometry, or components. Was somewhat surprised that she - who's ridden beach cruisers and an old mountain bike to this point - was actually able to appreciate and comment on the differences between ride characteristics and components. Without knowing the price of anything, or ever reading a bike ad or website she was able to determine that she preferred...
> 
> - Carbon to aluminum ("less harsh ride" and "didn't vibrate as much")
> - 105 over Tiagra ("Maybe my imagination, but this one just shifts crisper and smoother.)
> ...


Started reading that post and seeing the collection of brands made me think of High Gear right away. Very nice shop.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

High Gear is a great shop. I bought 3 bikes from them so far. I go to the one in Millburn though.


----------

